#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-04
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<madrang> Bonjour, est-ce quelqun ici utilise loqui, jaimerais avoir quelque conseil pour le configurer.
<cyphermox> sipherdee, salut
<sipherdee> salut, il y a eu de nouvelles personnes hier?
<cyphermox> non
<cyphermox> euh si
<cyphermox> Ronan est venu, ainsi que nekohayo
<nekohayo> there was much rejoicing
<sipherdee> =)
<sipherdee> j'ai tout de même finalisé l'installation sur mon laptop, il me reste seulement à faire fonctionner ma carte broadcom pour le wi-fi.
<cyphermox> ok
<deuxpi_> cyphermox: le bug dans empathy devrait être corrigé dès que le package est disponible
<cyphermox> ok
<deuxpi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/748535
<kanouk> bonsoir
<MagicFab> kanouk, o/
<MagicFab> lukjad, salut
<kanouk> bonsoir MagicFab :)
<MagicFab> c'est plaisant de ne jamais être seul(e) ici :)
<kanouk> oui en effet :)
<cyphermox> salut ;)
<kanouk> salut cyphermox :)
<lukjad> MagicFab !
<cyphermox> salut kanouk, ca va?
<lukjad> Hi everyone
<kanouk> oui ça va cyphermox, merci :)
<kanouk> hi lukjad 
<lukjad> :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-05
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée à tous @ +++
<MagicFab> cyphermox, deuxpi ayoye (bug empathy)
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<sipherdee> de retour! :)
<cyphermox> sipherdee, je sais pas c'était quoi, j'avais déjà enlevé le ban hier
<cyphermox> à moins qu'il y ait eu un problème à cause d'un netsplit
<sipherdee> oui, je viens de voir ça dans un autre chan.  plusieurs personnes déconnectées pour netsplit.
<sipherdee> merci de ton aide soutenue!
<cyphermox> pas de problème
<IdleOne> http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 No more ShipIt free cd's
<IdleOne> Loco's will still get CD's
<IdleOne> I think the ubuntu-qc team should commit to mailing free cd's to the East coast of Canada. Province of Quebec up to the Atlantic.
<deuxpi> IdleOne: or have known, published distribution points :)
<IdleOne> I would be willing to donate $40 to the team for this.
<IdleOne> deuxpi: that would be good also but for those people who can't travel or live to far from a distribution pint
<IdleOne> point*
<deuxpi> of course, but I like the idea of having distribution points as extra publicity
<IdleOne> Would be important the people who host Ubuntu Hours around QC have a good supply of cd's
<IdleOne> and ubuntu-qc could ship to other Ubuntu hour hosts in the Maritimes
<IdleOne> anyway there are plenty of ways the community can help the people who can't download or pay for cd's
 * deuxpi is looking at the price of CD's at shop.canonical.com
<IdleOne> expensive :(
<IdleOne> maybe the LoCo packs will have more cd's
<IdleOne> cyphermox: You got elected to Americas Board?
<cyphermox> IdleOne, yes
<IdleOne> Congrats :)
<cyphermox> thanks ;)
<cyphermox> IdleOne, for CDs we still have some. now if we could have the designs for cardboard folds for CDs that would be awesome
<IdleOne> cyphermox: I mean for future releases. My first steps into Ubuntu was thanks to shippit.
<IdleOne> The free cd's really helped me a lot when I was starting out on PPC architecture
<cyphermox> oh, I agree
<cyphermox> but I'm saying for future releases, having the design for the fold thingy and the cd design would be good
<cyphermox> then we can certainly print cds as the loco and distribute that
<IdleOne> yup
<kanouk> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-06
<qwebirc41087> Peut-on commander des CD?
<deuxpi> oui et non... 
<qwebirc41087> comment?
<deuxpi> c'est possible d'en commander (à un certain prix) de shop.canonical.com, ou bien trouver quelqu'un qui en distribue
<deuxpi> le service gratuit d'envoi de CD vient tout juste d'être discontinué (aujourd'hui !)
<deuxpi> on discutait justement aujourd'hui comment remplacer ce service
<qwebirc41087> ok merci!
<deuxpi> c'est toujours possible de télécharger l'image de disque et de la graver
<francois> essaie toi pas Martial
<qwebirc14179> J'ai un problème avec Unity ;-)
<bgm> allô, qui gère le site d'ubuntu-qc.org?
<bgm> il y a beaucoup de spam sur le site, ex: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/drupal/node/31363#comments
<bgm> pouvez-vous faire le ménage svp? (je travaille pour Koumbit, le site est hébergé sur nos serveurs)
<bgm> MagicFab: ^
<ntdt> salut à tous
<Lrrr> lo
<ntdt> allô Lrrr
<cyphermox> ntdt, bonjour
<ntdt> salut cyphermox 
<cyphermox> qwebirc62794, bonjour
<mathben> bon matin :)
<sipherdee> oui, bon matin! :)
<DuxterFG> Hello
<ntdt> hello DuxterFG 
<DuxterFG> :)
<mathben> je me demande pourquoi je ne trouve pas l'image décompte de la sortie d'ubuntu?
<IdleOne> mathben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/NattyCountdownBanner 
<IdleOne> not sure those are official
<IdleOne> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<IdleOne> official version should be on the above link when announced sometime this week
<mathben> IdleOne: merci, je dois m'en choisir un :p
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-07
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<tottto-drummond> salut la gang
<tottto-drummond> est ce qu il y en a qui ont réussi a essayer gnome3
<deuxpi> LoCo CD request: https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: c'est un known issue que mon .xsession-errors se fait remplir de "(nm-applet:2250): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_composite: assertion `dest_y
<mdeslaur>  >= 0 && dest_y + dest_height <= dest->height' failed"?
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, your guess is as good as mine. je sais pas c'est quoi qui fait ca. mais ca sem
<cyphermox> *semble pas impacter la fonctionalité
<cyphermox> c'est agacant quand meme, alors je vais le régler dès que j'ai un moment, mais je commence par arranger les addressbook de evolution ;)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: à part que mon fichier est rendu incroyablement gros...
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ah, je voulais juste savoir s'il y avait un bug déjà ouvert ou si je devrais en ouvrir un
<cyphermox> tu peux en ouvrir un je crois pas qu'il y en ait
<cyphermox> et comme d'hab ca va être de quoi à régler dans libappindicator
<cyphermox> mais ouvre le contre network-manager-applet, au cas où j'ai fait de quoi tout croche ;)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: cool, merci
<MagicFab> bonjour!
<MagicFab> j'ai un poste avec les pilotes nouveau (pour Nvidia), en dual-screen. Le panel apparait sur l'écran du laptop, pas sur l'écran externe. Comment spécifier que je veux les panels sur l'écran externe ("main screen")
 * MagicFab regarde http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1114767
<avoine_> si xrandr fonctionne ça serait quelques choses du genre: xrandr --output VGA1 --above LVDS1
<avoine_> la commande  xrandr seul te montrera le nom de tes écrans
<avoine_> MagicFab: ^
<MagicFab> hmmm et tu crois que Gnome verra la diférence (ie moniteur "principal" ou pas..
<cyphermox> MagicFab, panel? classic gnome?
<cyphermox> les panneaux apparaissent tjrs sur l'écran principal
<MagicFab> cyphermox, classic (10.10)
<MagicFab> cyphermox, ouais mais je veux que l'ecran PPAL soit justement l'externe (tout en gardant actif le laptop)
<MagicFab> le driver binaire a cette option
 * MagicFab a trouvé l'occasion de faire acheter le contrat de support :)
<cyphermox> MagicFab, xrandr --output VGA1 --primary
 * bgm trouve arandr plus facile à utiliser :)
<bgm> (gui pour xrandr)
<cyphermox> MagicFab, assure toi aussi que ~/.config/monitors.xml tient bien le moniteur que tu veux comme primary
<MagicFab> damn! cyphermox wins
<cyphermox> bgm, merci du hint :)
<cyphermox> bgm, on dirait que arandr te laisse pas en mettre un primary par contre :/
<cyphermox> bgm, t'es nouveau (nouvelle) sur le canal ?
<MagicFab> bgm, cool, je vais essayer ça aussi
 * MagicFab va faire un bug report pour gnome-control-center
<bgm> cyphermox: nouveau, un peu, au fait, j'oubliais que j'étais ici. je travaille pour koumbit, qui héberge le site d'ubuntu-qc.org, et le site a des problèmes de spam
<bgm> je l'ai signalé avant-hier, mais pas eu de réponse. pas sûr qui contacter. ce genre de spam peut affecter la performance de nos serveurs
<cyphermox> oui ok
<cyphermox> ceci dit, je sais pas qui contacter moi non plus... MagicFab saurait :)
 * MagicFab -> Lunch ;)
<MagicFab> bgm, blague à part j'ai pas vu ça passer mais je vais vérifier
<bgm> si on trouve que ça affecte trop la perf (c'Est dans le top15 des sites qui utilisent le plus de CPU, surtout à cause du spam). soit on suspend le site, ou on essaie de supprimer le spam nous-même et on ferme les commentaires
<bgm> mais bon, on essaie d'éviter ça :)
 * MagicFab poursuit la disc. avec bgm en privé
<IdleOne> MagicFab: I can help moderate the comments on the blog if you need
<IdleOne> just need to show me how because I have never done that before
<MagicFab> neither have I :)
<IdleOne> I am guessing if the comments are set to moderated then Admin and Mods get email to confirm the comment
<IdleOne> can't be to complicated
<IdleOne> just needs a couple people willing to receive a bunch of emails
 * IdleOne volunteers
<MagicFab> IdleOne, tx
<IdleOne> rien de mieux a faire anyway
<IdleOne> hehe
<avoine_> MagicFab: bong
<avoine_> mauvaise fenetre..
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-08
<Ankman> bonsoir
<deuxpi> un "tuner" de ukulele en shell ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/591067/
<Mobidoy> Hey gang, non je suis pas mort.... Juste bin maganer dernièrement.... j'était obliger de prendre pas mal de Dilaudid.... C'est chiant, j'ai manqué le global Jam, :-( 
<deuxpi> bienvenue ! j'espère que tu vas mieux 
<sipherdee> salut Mobidoy, content d'avoir de tes nouvelles!
<sipherdee> il y aura d'autres occasions, t'inquiète! :)
<Mobidoy> oui ca reviens tranquilement.... moins droguer lol !!! 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, rebienvenue ;)
<Mobidoy> salut cyphermox, désolé pour Mercredi
<cyphermox> pas de trouble
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: disont que j'était pas mal high lol
<cyphermox> hehe
<Mobidoy> Pis c'est l'armée qui me paie la morphine en plus.... j'en connais pas mal qui voudrais voler ma collection de Dilaudid lol 
<deuxpi> AssertionError: 1.0 != 0.99900916954139607
<deuxpi> ship it !!!1!
<IdleOne> deuxpi: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<IdleOne> official countdown banner ^^
<deuxpi> wow! :)
<IdleOne> mathben was asking about them yesterday I think
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: Welcome home Sir :)
<IdleOne> glad you are feeling better
<Mobidoy> thanx IdleOne :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-09
<Mobidoy> quelqu' un connais un utilitaire qui renomme les mp3 que Itunes a nommer AIYH.mp3 etc... pour le nom de l chanson ? 
<Soleilevant> Mobidoy, tu peux peut-être essayer en cliquant droit dessus et sur "obtenir des informations" et en cliquant sur info tu pourras pt'être changer le nom etc...
<Mobidoy> tu parles dans Itunes ? 
<Soleilevant> oui
<Soleilevant> j'ai pris ces infos sur internet
<Soleilevant> je connais pas particulièrement itunes
<Mobidoy> je ne l'ai pas :) mais, j'ai sauvegarder mes fichiers de musique... 
<Ankman> re-coder?
<Soleilevant> et ça marche pas si tu cliques droit dessus pour le renommer?
<Mobidoy> non itunes change le nom du fichier pour un code a 4 lettre malheureusement... ont ne peut le modifier, donc, c'est pas evident de trouver une chanson dans rythmbox quand le fichier s'appel ADTF lol 
<Ankman> ah
<Soleilevant> et tu as essayer avec audacity?
<Mobidoy> oui je pourrais le faire mais je devrais trouvé le nom de chaque chanson et ecrire le titre de chacune.... 3200 =/-
<Soleilevant> ok
<Mobidoy> non je vais l'essayer :) 
<kanouk> bonjour!
<kanouk> pourquoi firefox m'affiche toujours la page d'accueil ///file/home, j'arrive pas à enlever ça
#ubuntu-qc 2011-04-10
<spikemcc> allo
<kanouk> bonjour
<d2_racing> bonjour
<Soleilevant> bonjour d2_racing 
<d2_racing> ça va Soleilevant ?
<d2_racing> est-tu au courant si l'installateur de Ubuntu 11.04 supporte bien Virtualbox ?
<Soleilevant> bien merci d2_racing , belle journée
<d2_racing> CAr j'ai essayé d'installer Ubuntu 11.04 beta et ça planté lors de l'installation
<Soleilevant> non je suis pas au courant
<hakimsheriff> Bonjour
<kanouk> salut cyphermox
<cyphermox> kanouk, salut!!
<Ankman> salade
#ubuntu-qc 2012-04-06
<avoine> cyphermox: tu as mis un layer de filesystème de plus toi pour ton disque ssd? genre qui écrit random sur le ssd
<cyphermox> non
<cyphermox> ca vaut pas la peine
<cyphermox> euh tapeu
<cyphermox> j'utilise l'encryption de LVM.
<avoine> cyphermox: ok
<avoine> ça brise pas le ssd d'écrire toujours à même place genre?
<avoine> wear levelling
<avoine> c'est comme ça que ça s'appelle
<avoine> hum c'est pas clair si c'est un mythe ou non
<cyphermox> pas nécessairement un mythe mais ca écris pas plus toujours à la même place, ca écrit dépendemment de ce qui change sur ton disque
<cyphermox> si le disque est relativement rempli, statistiquement tu devrais assez bien éparpiller les write
<cyphermox> (même si y'en aura toujours des places qui écrivent plus que d'autres)
<avoine> ouin j'ai lu un peu plus ça l'air que btrfs ferait la distribution ou bien le controlleur des fois
<sipherdee> bonjour! :)
<avoine> salut
<sipherdee> avoine: salut!  j'avais dû "oublier" irc dernièrement par manque de temps. :(
<avoine> oui, pareil pour moi
<avoine> salut EtienneG ça fait un bout!
<EtienneG> avoine, oui!
<EtienneG> je suis rarement sur Freenode depuis un bout
<avoine> EtienneG: toujours chez Canonical?
<EtienneG> avoine, oui!
<avoine> good
<EtienneG> avoine, et toi?
<avoine> moi... j'essaie d'y rentrer :P
<avoine> sinon je suis toujours chez Koumbit
<EtienneG> avoine, ah oui?  On a des tonnes de postes ouverts.  Qu'est-ce que tu cherche?
<EtienneG> je veux dire, comme job?
<avoine> EtienneG: J'ai appliqué pour sysops
<avoine> mais j'ai été refusé, à cause de mon anglais je crois
<avoine> je suis en train de prendre des cours
<avoine> I'm gona speak english maudit'esti
<EtienneG> avoine, dommage.  Il faut vraiment être fonctionnellement bilingue (parlé et écrit, mais surtout écrit)
<avoine> ouin
<avoine> sinon, je m'amuse bien avec juju et openstack
<pangolin> if you're gonna speak English maudit'esti, you need to do it properly tabarwet
<pangolin> :P
<avoine> hehe
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-01
<qwebirc89941> bonsoir j'ai un portable Asus K52JR, j'ai installer Ubuntu 12.04 sur un disque dur partition / et swap dédié. J'ai fais les mise à jour et redémarré d'après le update manager. La j'ai redémarré et en choisissant au menu grub un des kernel de la liste et même tous une animation démarre comme pour dire que le systeme va bientôt démarrer et je vais devoir entrer identifiant et mot de passe mais rien de cela se produi
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-03
<d3n4riu5> ola
<cyphermox> hola!
<cyphermox> d3n4riu5: bonsoir
<d3n4riu5> jessais de créer un dvd en .iso mais j'ai un message d'éreur qui indique que mon dossier temporaire (/tmp) na pas l'espace sufisant j'ai 0.5 go et jai besoin de 8.6 go je lai vider mais aucun changement quelqun sais ce que je dois faire ?
<d3n4riu5> paix et félicité @+
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-04
<d3n4riu5> ola
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-06
<d3n4riu5> bon matin
#ubuntu-qc 2013-04-07
<gucci> kush
#ubuntu-qc 2015-03-30
<toi> pourquoi que Windows est si lent a comparé Linux ?
#ubuntu-qc 2015-04-01
<denis__> je veux enregistrer ma voix
<denis__> mais ca ne marche pas
<Ankman> avec quel programme?
<denis__> enregistrement de son
<denis__> Enregistreur de son
<denis__> et ca marche pas
<denis__> j'essaie de le faire fonctionner
<denis__> j'ai un portage Gateway
<denis__> oups portable
<Ankman> umm
<Ankman> arecord somefile.wav
<Ankman> apre
<Ankman> aplay somefile.wav
<denis__> il est écrit
<denis__> Enregistré depuis l'entré est Master
<denis__> et j'ai rien d'autre
<Ankman> on peut entendre quelque chose?
<Ankman> apres
<Ankman> arecord somefile.wav
<Ankman> ^C
<Ankman> aplay somefile.wav
<Ankman> ?
<denis__> non il enregistre meme pas
<denis__> je vais sur facebook et j'entends 
<denis__> et ma cam fonctionne bien
<denis__> mais je veux enregristré ma voix ou des sons et cela ne veux même pas.
<Ankman> arecord enregistre... low level. si il ne marche pas le probleme est "sous" gnome/kde/whatever
<denis__> j'utilise Xubuntu 
<Ankman> ok.meme
#ubuntu-qc 2015-04-02
<cyphermox> IdleOne: tu peux aider?
<cyphermox> IdleOne: trouble d'accès dans #ubuntu-devel et #ubuntu-desktop, potentiellement
#ubuntu-qc 2015-04-03
<YvesLevier> cyphermox: actif?
<YvesLevier> :)
<toi_> Question ?
<toi_> Comment je peux me faire une image de mon installation en fichier iso ?
<toi_> et si je veux par la suite l'installé sur un autre ordinateur...
<YvesLevier> toi_: copie intégrale d'un système déjà installé?
<toi_> oui
<toi_> En passant Yves, c'est moi Denis
<YvesLevier> :)
<toi_> on travail fort durant la nuit lolll
<YvesLevier> C'est une passe que j'ai réussie avec Gparted
<YvesLevier> tu connais?
<toi_> oui, ca me dit quelque chose
<YvesLevier> c'est dans la logithèque
<YvesLevier> tu peux copier une partition
<YvesLevier> C'est capricieux parfois à cause du Grub
<toi_> ok
<YvesLevier> Alors tu as les deux disques sur le même ordinateur.  Tu copies une partition sur l'autre en t'assurant qu'elle sera amorçable
<toi_> Gparted fera ce travail ?
<YvesLevier> oui
<YvesLevier> mais....
<toi_> Faut-il tout cocher les cases en bas ?
<toi_> lors de l'installation de Gparted ?
<YvesLevier> Le disque ainsi créé doit avoir exactement le même volume...
<YvesLevier> je vais voir
<YvesLevier> J'ai activé tous les greffons.
<toi_> ok
<toi_> moi il n'était pas
<toi_> Je l'applique
<YvesLevier> Dans Gparted tu auras le choix entre tes unités d'entreposage.
<toi_> ok
<YvesLevier> Tu choisis le disque source
<YvesLevier> tu sélectionne la partition désirée
<toi_> un instant je regarde Gparted
<YvesLevier> Copier
<YvesLevier> Changer de disque
<YvesLevier> et coller.
<YvesLevier> Essaie de pas te mêler.  Ouïouïouïouïou
<toi_> J'ai 100Go pour Window et XUbuntu a 365Go, pas dur de trouver.
<YvesLevier> Après avoir copié ta partition, tu dois lui dire qu'elle est amorçable.
<YvesLevier> Avec l'utilitaire de disque ou Gparted, me souviens plus
<toi_> Comment je dois copier, il n'y a pas Copier a null part ?
<YvesLevier> Sélectionne une partition
<YvesLevier> clique droite, je crois.  Copier.
<toi_> Je sélection l'endroit ou est mentionné /dev/sda3 comme exemple ?
<YvesLevier> si c'est la source, oui.
<YvesLevier> En haut, à droite, tu peux changer de disque
<toi_> Je clique sur le bouton de droite de la sourie et Copier n'est pas disponible.
<YvesLevier> 1 min
<toi_> Gerer les drapeaux et information sont les seuls options disponible.
<YvesLevier> Puis moi j'ai un disque qui veut pas se monter.  J'ai déplacé mon dinosaure au conseil municipal hier.  Il n'a pas aimé.
<toi_> Ton dinosaure n'a pas aimé la garderie ?????
<YvesLevier> Essaie sur le disque de destination.  Sans approuver la commande.  Il est peut-être possible qu'il soit démonté pour ça.
<YvesLevier> Ton ordi peut-il démarrer à clef?
<toi_> non
<toi_> j'installe le disque dur et j'allume l'ordinateur et ca marche
<toi_> (Tiroir pour disque dur) mon père travail souvent avec Windows et moi avec Xubuntu
<toi_> nous avons 2 disque dur.
<YvesLevier> C'est que je suis mal installé dans le moment.  Parfois, je crois que j'ai dû utiliser "Essayer Ubuntu sans l'installer" Gparted est installé sur le disque d'installation.
<YvesLevier> 2 disques....  physiques?
<toi_> oui 2 disques dur, le mien a 500Go et mon père a 1000Go
<YvesLevier> Tu veux déplacer ton Xubuntu sur un disque vierge sans perdre tes données et programmes installés.  C'est ça?
<toi_> oui exact est-ce possible ?
<YvesLevier> En installant Ubuntu 14.04, il voit qu'il y a un autre Ubuntu sur un autre disque et te propose d'intégrer l'ancien au nouveau.
<YvesLevier> Xubuntu, connais pas vraiment.
<toi_> ok je vais me débrouiller autrement
<toi_> Je finirai par le savoir comment m'y prendre.
<toi_> Le boitier lancer par la fenêtre boooooooooooummmmmmmmmmm
<YvesLevier> Demande à l'installation de 14.04 de transférer tes partitions.
<YvesLevier> Sans l'installer
<YvesLevier> Ensuite, si ça marche pas, tu démarres ton ancien disque et tu utilises un éditeur de Grub
<YvesLevier> Je crois que je vais te rendre fou.
<toi_> fou ben non saoul peut-etre lolll
<toi_> :P
<YvesLevier> et moi endormi.
<toi_> je vais me coucher on reprendra, en passant Joyeux Paques
<YvesLevier> me pardonnerais-tu de t'abandonner dans tes misères?
<YvesLevier> :)
<toi_> M'avoir laissé dans la misères, bien sur tu es pardonner, tu as fait ce que tu sais déjà.
<toi_> Je serai un ami bien spécial, tu sais.
<toi_> bon repos Yves
<YvesLevier> Je sais
<toi_> moi j'y vais
<YvesLevier> à +
#ubuntu-qc 2015-04-04
<YvesLevier> Bonjour à tous.  J'ai quelques questions qui procrastinent, là.  Svp faites-moi signe si qqun est disponible :)
#ubuntu-qc 2017-04-08
<Ankman> had -2C this morning.  roght now +7C, monday +21C
<Ankman> last week we had -10C. they say we have no spring and no autumn here. gets conformed about every year
<Ankman> .weather laval
<Ankman> wrong channel
#ubuntu-qc 2018-04-06
<LevierMRQ> iTunes me donne des maux de tête.  Qu'est-ce que Rythmicbox, par exemple, fait de moins?  J'aurais aussi des questions à propos de Google Chrome, comme par exemple, à quoi ça sert?
<Ankman> rythmbox?
<Ankman> google chrome? c'est un navigateur web, comme firefox
<LevierMRQ> Ankman: L'homme de la situation.  Salutations Ank :)
<LevierMRQ> Pour Rythmi... et Amarok, par exemple, je me demandais si l'on pouvait bénéficier des mêmes services et accès ou si ça prend iTunes absolument, pour un reset du téléphone, par exemple.  Ou si on peut simplement ignorer ce logiciel propriétaire.  J'en ai pas, sur ma machine, du propriétaire à part un vieil APL d'IBM qui me sert surtout à des courtes démonstrations.
<LevierMRQ> À la question: j'peux-tu jupiterér iTunes dehors.
<LevierMRQ> Pour Chrome, je vais l'essayer.  Google me fait toujours un peu peur.
<LevierMRQ> C'est gentil de t'être joint à qc.  Tu es européen, n'est-ce pas?
<LevierMRQ> Aussi, j'ai essayé tellement de combinaisons que je crois avoir perdu le fil de mes modules complémentaires dans Firefox.  Je peine à télécharger des vidéos, comme dans Youtube, par exemple.  S'il existe une route simple, alors je désactiverai mes modules complémentaires actuels, afin de bien respecter une marche à suivre.
<Ankman> hmm
<Ankman> il y'a ChromIUM
<Ankman> meme render engine mais autre ...
<LevierMRQ> Ouvert.
<LevierMRQ> Mieux que Firefox, ou bien n'est-ce qu'un encombrement coquet?
<Ankman> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_(navigateur_web)
<Ankman> yeah, open source
<Ankman> avune idee pour itunes, desoler
<LevierMRQ> Je ferai des tests.
<Ankman> same propietary sh** in itunes like with google's chrome ;-)
<LevierMRQ> ouais.  J'espère que je trouverai un moyen d'éviter ça.
<Ankman> de wikupedia anglais: "Chromium is an open-source Web browser project started by Google, to provide the source code for the proprietary Google Chrome browser. The two browsers share the majority of code and features, though there are some minor differences in features and logos, and they have different licensing."
<LevierMRQ> Ça me surprend que la plupart des gens ne se sent pas interpellé par l’attitude de certaines firmes.
<Ankman> tout le mode est avec Facebook. go figure... :-(
<LevierMRQ> Ma machine peut pas.  Ce doit être une sorte de bug.  On voit même jamais de lien vers là.  Mes amis doivent aller ailleurs pour faire leurs cochonneries.
<LevierMRQ> Ankman: T'es bien européen?
<Ankman> je suis de allemangne. mais à Canada
<Ankman> en canada
<Ankman> well my french isn't really good though, sorry for that
<Ankman> toi?
<Ankman> ton whois dit Bell Canada
<Ankman> ou est mon bot? crashed :-(
<Ankman> rebooting bot
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman> .tr :en :fr well my french isn't really good though, sorry for that
<Tankbot> Ankman: "mon français n'est pas vraiment bon, désolé pour ça" (en to fr, translate.google.com)
<LevierMRQ> Ankman: ton bot?  Ton français est très bien.  Je vis à Asbestos en ce moment.
<LevierMRQ> Ton bot!  Tu parlais de Tankbot?
<LevierMRQ> :tr :en :fr really working?
<LevierMRQ> nah
<Ankman> mon bot
<Ankman> c'est "."
<Ankman> .weather Montreal
<Tankbot> Yahoo! Weather - Montreal, QC, CA: Cloudy, 5°C (41°F), Humidity: 32%, Fresh breeze 8.0m/s (↑)
<Ankman> .help
<Tankbot> Hang on, I'm creating a list.
<Tankbot> Sorry! Something went wrong.
<LevierMRQ> Vectr semble un très bon outil de collaboration (dans la logithèque).  Je vais voir ça.
<LevierMRQ> Merci pour vos avis.  À plusse.
<Ankman> pour itunes. si les fichiers sont au android, iphone on peut installer un upnp server. et cast audio en reseau
<Ankman> j'ai mini dlna au debian, casting songs around the wlan
<Ankman> outrefois j'ai icecast pour streaming
<Ankman> je crois il existe icecast pour android, apple
<LevierMRQ> Ankman: Retenu.  Merci.
<Ankman> :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2020-04-01
<obbbovp> Bonsoir
<obbbovp> J'ai une installation kubuntu 18.04
<obbbovp> J'ai un dualcore
<obbbovp> Et le simulate multi threading esy reconnue SMT
<obbbovp> Comment fait-on pour vérifier si ma commande fonctionne avec:  taskset 0x02 pycharm
<obbbovp> Pardon SMT simultané mutli Threading
<obbbovp> L''architecture est du i686
<obbbovp> S'il vous plais
<obbbovp> Comment fait-on pour vérifier si ma commande fonctionne avec:  taskset 0x02 pycharm
